# FR: avoir l'air (d'être) + adjectif - accord



## Tim~!

Another thread just prompted me on something that occurred to me in a bar in 2002.

I was speaking to a friend about a girl qui avait un peu le cafard.  This friend said to me "Ouais, elle a pas l'air content."

From this started a conversation between us.  "T'es sûr que on met l'accord avec le mot 'air'?  J'aurais crû que c'est avec la fille, comme 'l'air _d'être_ contente'."

Years later, I'm still not sure.  My friend is a native French-speaker, so I've no doubt that she is correct about what is said most commonly, but my question feels right to me.  (That it's not a 'happy air' but an 'air of being happy'.)

Est-ce qu'il y a quelq'un qui ait une opinion à ce propos?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hi Tim, 

i believe you say : "elle n'a pas l'air content" or "elle n'a pas l'air d'être contente"
in the first, on met l'accord avec le mot air, and in the second with elle


----------



## melu85

I concur


----------



## Tim~!

Merci.  Je comprends tout à fait, mais suis curieux si il n'y a pas d'autres comme moi, qui dirait que les mots "d'être" sont sous-entendus et donc nécessitent que l'on accorde "content(e)" selon le sexe de la personne.

Merci de la réponse, l_DiNgO_l


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais il me semble que dans un bon français, si on ne met pas "d'être", alors on accorde uniquement avec le mot "air".
Mais il est vrai que fréquemment, dans le langage courant, on ne le fait pas...

Léna


----------



## melu85

Sure, I happen to say "elle à l'air contente" (implying elle à l'air d'être contente) when speaking too quickly and this is a mistake. The correct way is to say "elle a l'air content".


----------



## marget

I've actually read in a grammar that with this expression, both forms of agreement are correct.


----------



## melu85

Oh really? well, I actually didn't check that so I guess the grammar book is correct.


----------



## claudie24

I think I would say

-"elle n'a pas l'air contente", a shorter way to express "elle n'a pas l'air d'être contente" as in "she does not seem to be happy", "she does not look happy"

if for instance you were using  the adjectif "heureux" instead of content, you can see that could not say "elle n'a pas l'air heureux", you would say "elle n'a pas l'air ('d'être) heureuse" or "elle a un air malheureux"


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

claudie24, i don't understand why you believe you can't say : "elle n'a pas l'air heureux"?
if you are talking about son air, alors pourquoi pas?
it seems correct to me..

Léna


----------



## claudie24

bonjour, 

well I considered in the sentence "elle n'a pas l'air heureuse" the expression "avoir l'air" as a whole, which means "sembler, apparaitre, donner l'ímpression", and consequently the adjective "heureux" will be in accord with elle, femine, which is what I was trying to say when I wrote in english "she does not seem happy"

I hope this make sense..
Claudie


----------



## Tim~!

Which is exactly what I was getting at myself.

I wonder whether it's something that only the English-speakers have problems trying to justify.  In spite of knowing the grammar, I still find it hard to refer to elderly gentleman by the feminine word "personne" and apply feminine attributes to them.

Maybe because the French themselves don't have such a hang-up about the gender of the word reflecting the sex of the person, they don't seek to justify such an expression as "needing to be 'contente' because there's a 'd'etre' sous-entendu" the way that I and, seemingly, Claudie do.


----------



## DearPrudence

It's getting too difficult for me but here are 3 links that indicate that indeed, both agreements are correct.
Avoir l'air
Grammaire :  Avoir l'air

So, I'm sorry to disappoint you, but I think you can say:
*"elle n'a pas l'air contente  / heureuse"
= elle ne semble pas contente / heureuse"*


----------



## radagasty

These links indicate, though, that they are not interchangeable. In a certain contexts, agreement is required, and in others, not. I'm not quite sure I understand the distinction between _semble_ and d'_avoir telle apparence_. For example, should 'She appears happy.' be translated with or without agreement, according to these rules?


----------



## janpol

Elle a l'air contente.
Personnellement, je considère (cf le post de Claudie 24) "avoir l'air" comme un tout qui signifie "sembler". J'ai toujours dit (et enseigné) 'ella a l'air contente".


----------



## snehalag

how would i say "she looks beautiful"? is it "elle a l'air belle"  or  " elle a l'air beau"?  Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gil

Keep it simple:
Elle est belle


----------



## snehalag

thanks! but the purpose of asking this was whether we make it feminine after "l'air" or masculine? since the subject is feminine but "l'air" is masculine.


----------



## xNounours

Everybody will say "elle a l'air belle", I'll say it too, but for real, "elle a l'air beau" is the real way to say it.


----------



## Gil

Trouvé:


> *Avoir l'air*
> L'adjectif qui suit l'expression "avoir l'air" peut s'accorder de deux manières.
> 1. Si "avoir l'air" a le sens de "paraître" l'adjectif qui suit est un attribut et il s'accorde avec le sujet (Cette femme a eu l'air surprise).
> 2. Si "avoir l'air" a le sens "d'avoir telle mine, telle apparence" l'adjectif qui suit s'accorde avec "air". (Votre voisine a l'air accueillant). Dans ce cas, on imagine pouvoir dire "un air".


Source: there


----------



## tilt

xNounours said:


> Everybody will say "elle a l'air belle", I'll say it too, but for real, "elle a l'air beau" is the real way to say it.


Welcome to the WR forums, Snehalag and xNounours.

You're somehow right, because grammatically speaking, _air _is masculine so it would be logical to say _elle a l'air beau_. But in fact, this is all a matter of meaning.

_Avoir l'air _is generally used as an idiomatic expression which means _looking_. What "looks" in such a sentence is not the aspect, but the subject itself: it wouldn't translate in _Her aspect looks beautiful _but in _She looks beautiful. _Because of this, the adjective agrees with the subject : _elle a l'air belle_.

More details here.


----------



## Fred_C

Gil said:


> L'adjectif qui suit l'expression "avoir l'air" peut s'accorder de deux manières.
> 1. Si "avoir l'air" a le sens de "paraître" l'adjectif qui suit est un attribut et il s'accorde avec le sujet (Cette femme a eu l'air surprise).
> 2. Si "avoir l'air" a le sens "d'avoir telle mine, telle apparence" l'adjectif qui suit s'accorde avec "air". (Votre voisine a l'air accueillant). Dans ce cas, on imagine pouvoir dire "un air".


 Bonjour,
Je connaissais cette explication, mais je l'ai toujours trouvée extrêmement étrange, parce que je ne vois pas la différence qu'il y a de toutes façons entre "paraître" et "avoir l'apparence"

L'explication de xNounours est un peu plus réductrice, mais elle est beaucoup plus facile à exploiter pour des apprenants.


----------



## tilt

Cette explication est plus que réductrice, elle est fausse.

_Beau_ ne se prête pas à la distinction entre _paraître_ et _avoir l'apparence_, car la beauté porte justement sur l'apparence.
Mais si on prend un adjectif qui s'y prête, on peut dire par exemple :_* Elle a l'air intelligent/*__*intelligente*__*.*
_
La distinction est subtile, mais elle existe.
Dans la première phrase, seule l'apparence est prise en compte. On dit que la personne _affiche une apparence intelligente, _mais on peut cependant penser qu'elle ne l'est pas.
Dans la seconde, on estime que la personne est a priori intelligente, pour un ensemble indéterminé de raisons.

Si on doit trouver un critère "simple" pour choisir l'accord, le fait de pouvoir remplacer _l'air_ par _un air_, comme suggéré dans le lien donné par Gil et moi-même, me semble le meilleur.
_Elle a un air beau_ n'a pas vraiment de sens, contrairement à _elle a un air intelligent_.


----------



## geostan

The simplest answer depends on the stress.

If _avoir l'air_ is being used as a synonym of _sembler_ or paraître, then the feminine agreement is normal. If the stress is on the word _air_, then the masculine agreement applies. In the example given, I would use _belle_. An example of the latter might be:

Elle a l'air parisien. Here, there is an external expression that would suggest that she is indeed a Parisian.

It is also normal to make the agreement with _air_ if the phrase has an additional completion as in _Elle a l'air souriant de la Joconde. _or if _un air_ rather than _l'air_ is used.

Finally, if the subject of avoir l'air is inanimate, then the agreement would usually be made with the subject since the thought that such a subject could have _an air_ seems rather remote, although anything is possible I suppose.

Cheers!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je suis d'accord avec la simplicité de Gil : ici, « elle est belle » suffit bien. 

Mais puisque le sujet c'est « avoir l'air + adjectif », je ne résiste pas à la tentation de vous citer Hervé Le Tellier :
« _À quoi tu penses ?_
Je pense que j'hésite toujours entre « ta cousine a l'air idiote » et « ta cousine a l'air idiot », alors que pour ton cousin, je n'ai pas de problème ! ».


----------



## caveatipse

Greetings: first post here. I am from French Louisiana so French and English are my native languages, but I will ask this in English to maybe get more people to respond.

Ok, avoir l'air + adjective means "to seam," "to look," "to have the air of". Now usually the adjective following is in the masculine form. However, I heard that there is some obscure rule (I have never heard of it) that you can match the adjective following "air" with the subject of the phrase. Thus, if you were talking about a female, it would be something like this:

Elle a l'air contente, instead of content. Is this really possible, and if so, is it used, or is it so obscure as to be archaic? Merci!!


----------



## newg

Hello and welcome to the WR forums  

Concerning your question I would say that both propositions are correct. 
If you decide to make the adjective "content" agree with the noun "air" you should say :

_Elle a l'air content._

If you decide to make the adjective "content" agree with the personal pronoun "elle" you should say :

_Elle a l'air contente._

Nowadays, I would tell you that most people do say "_Elle a l'air contente_" instead of "_Elle a l'air content_". It is now a question of preference, but I won't be surprise that if one day you try to say "_Elle a l'air content_" in France some people will correct you. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand _avoir l'air_ signifie _paraître_, _sembler_, il faut faire l'accord avec le sujet ; quand il signifie _avoir l'apparence_, on fait l'accord avec _air_…


----------



## geostan

Lorsque le sujet est une personne ou un animal, on peut faire l'accord avec _air_, mais tout autre sujet exige l'accord avec le sujet.  Alors, il me semble qu'on ne risque pas souvent de se tromper en faisant toujours l'accord avec le sujet.


----------



## hotjava

Si l'adjectif est construit avec  avoir l'air, est-ce qu'on le met accorder en genre et en nombre avec air (masculine singulier) ou avec le sujet de la phrase?

Elle a l'air serieux  (s'accord avec "air")

Elle a l'air serieuse (s'accord avec "elle")

Laquelle est correcte?


----------



## SwissPete

Moi, je dirais serieux (s'accorde avec "air").


----------



## Donaldos

Les deux accords sont théoriquement possibles.

L'accord avec le sujet est plus fréquent et "avoir l'air" est souvent utilisé de la même façon que "sembler", "paraître" ... : _

Elle a l'air sérieuse (= elle semble sérieuse)_

Utilisée ainsi on rencontre également cette expression avec des noms de choses:
_
Ses chaussures ont l'air neuves._


Lorsque l'on accorde avec "air", on insiste davantage sur ce terme:

_Elle a l'air sérieux_ (= son air est sérieux)


----------



## nerea979

[...]

Hello,
I would like to know if avoir l´air must agree with the subject or not, thank sou much!


Gracias


----------



## snarkhunter

As far as I know, "avoir l'air" must agree since it's a verb (actually an "auxiliary"). But if your question is referring to an adjective that would come next (such as in "avoir l'air stupide", for instance), then the agreement is always in the _singular masculine_, since it is related to "l'air".

Therefore:

"Elle avait l'air idiot*e*" is *wrong *(though many people will put it this way, which still doesn't make the statement true)

"Elle avait l'air idiot is *correct*

Still... you could also write "Elle avait l'air *d'une* idiot*e*" and you would be correct there.


----------



## nerea979

Thank you very much, but i can´t undestand you, could you try to explain it to me in another way? 

Thank you


----------



## snarkhunter

Then please just consider that "avoir l'air + _adjective_" is followed by a _singular masculine_ agreement. *Always*.


----------



## quinoa

When "avoir l'air" is considered to mean "sembler, paraître", there IS an agreement.

As to human subjects, if you can say "avoir l'air d'être", there is an agreement.
Elle a l'air sérieuse (= elle a l'air d'être sérieuse)

But if you focus on the face, the attitude, no agreement :
Cette fille a l'air sérieux (a un air sérieux).
When there is a complement to the adjective, no agreement.
Elle a l'air sérieux comme un pape.


----------

